# Frigidaire side by side



## Rocksprings (Nov 10, 2011)

You may need to break up/stir up the ice a little. When the ice sits to long it sticks together.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

the solenoid that lifts the door so it does not crush is either not working or the the little arm that comes out of the ice bucket and inserts into the solenoid may be out of place


----------



## jpc (Dec 11, 2010)

Dededun Im sorry for jumping on your thread, but was wondering because i have a similar fridge, and mine seems like it throws the ice at me when i go to get some,regardless of how you do it there always ice hitting the floor, do you have that problem? Anybody out there got any thoughts or tips on this, thanks everyone


----------

